# Does lack of sleep make your DPDR worse?



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

If i dont get enough sleep my dpdr gets crazy bad. To the point where it almost feels like its something else entirely. I definitely cannot function if i didn't get at least 6 hours of sleep


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I firmly believe that lack of sleep totally contributes to making DP worse the following day...This is why I always sleep as often and for as long as I can...It gives our mind the proper rest it is being constantly starved of when we are mentally suffering...

The unfortunate thing about anxiety and DP is that it usually causes insomnia...So your left in a catch 22 situation knowing that you need to sleep better but actually cant...

Im also a firm believer that if you suffer with your mental health you should always allow yourself to wake up naturally from sleep...I find that when I do this my mind feels much more properly rested and ready to take on the day...When I use alarm clocks to wake myself up unnaturally like for early work starts etc I always find my mind isnt properly prepared to take on the day...In fact I often feel like I havent woke up at all until around lunchtime...My concentration levels, my cognitive abilities, my mental sharpness etc etc etc are always so much better for the day ahead when I allow myself to wake up naturally....It all goes out of whack and the early part of the day can be a total mental struggle if I force myself awake earlier with an alarm clock etc...


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 13, 2017)

Yep!!! I have a toddler and regularly get nights where I don't sleep enough and it's hard to differentiate between DP/DR or just a lack of sleep.

Ten years ago when I had harm-OCD and DP/DR, it got better after five months (I had started working, so didn't have time to focus on it anymore). After "recovering", AKA: getting my mind off of the DP/DR, I clearly remember that I went to a cousin's wedding and after being awake for 24+ hours (between the flight, time difference in California, etc, etc) and I got hit with MASSIVE dissociation. I was walking around the hotel trying to find my room and feeling like I was in a dream-state, nothing looked real or familiar. I panicked thinking "dear god, it's coming back! this is WORSE than it was before!!" and it was just that I was exhausted. I slept that night and was better the next morning. Thank goodness.

I've found that DP/DR almost feels like being tipsy/drunk/high...the same feelings people get when they are super exhausted. Ever hear those warnings saying that being tired behind the wheel is the equivalent to being tipsy and having alcohol in your system? I guess it's the same part of the brain. Who knows, but yeah, it makes DP/DR worse for sure.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Easy answer... yes. Sleep deprivation ruins everything.


----------



## rosepet (Oct 22, 2017)

Also, if I sleep too much it gets really bad. Which sucks bc I never want to get out of bed...


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

when im sleeping im still in this panicky state and cannot really get rid of my worrying thoughts or mindset. im scared to fall asleep and let go of my mind. i almost got panick attack when one day i almost falled asleep like really. but it only happend two times. one night i did it and really slept good and woke up feeling normal. but everything came back. im also sleeping too much. its either sleep coma or trauma baste minds controlled dreaming/ suffering


----------



## TheGolfer (Jun 8, 2017)

My DP was very much manageable these last 6 months with my sleep being good. Last month some stress really effected my sleep and this last month I’ve been experiencing the worst anxiety possible. Hopefully I can get my sleep back in check so I can get back to a more manageable place.


----------

